# Why is my plymouth rock pecking herself?



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

I isolated her but it doesn't help that she is pecking herself! Put blue kote and triple antibiotic on her chest and she is still pecking herself. Her beak is all blue now. Sigh.

Ideas? I gave her extra vites, enzymes, yogurt. She is eating, pooping, drinking but def not as social or clucky as the others. She is 4 weeks old. 

Ideas?


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I know parrots do this a lot. I think it is stress. Something is going on in her environment.


----------



## halcyonflorida (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm. I think she is low in the pecking order. She has a reasonable amt of room in the brooder and i take her out with the others to free range for an hour or two each day. At that time, all seems well and she doesn't peck herself. Hubby is getting the coop and run built and should be done in two weeks. Maybe that will help?


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

That could help a lot. When i lowered the amount of birds i had in my coop it help a lot with stress and pecking.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you checked for mite or lice. She could be trying to peck the bugs.


----------

